# Buy New or Old NIB Graco?



## Focker (May 16, 2012)

_I've read some very similar topics today as a lurker but didn't want to hijack anyone's thread._

I'm looking to paint my house & my rental then my 16yr old son & I will continue through the summer starting up his small painting biz. I too want to earn a little side money (mostly painting for friends & fam) and plan on working with him.

So my question is should I go with a new Graco Ultra 395 for $880?
or
A New In Box Ultra 495 that is 7rs old? The seller is a friend that bought it for his rental which he no longer has. He's asking $800 which is a big savings but I wonder if the technology has become more advanced since then.

Thoughts?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Focker said:


> _I've read some very similar topics today as a lurker but didn't want to hijack anyone's thread._
> 
> I'm looking to paint my house & my rental then my 16yr old son & I will continue through the summer starting up his small painting biz. I too want to earn a little side money (mostly painting for friends & fam) and plan on working with him.
> 
> ...


Bigger is better


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

imo I would buy the 395, the gpm's are not that drastic and a new rig with a warranty is better than a 7 year old rig. 

Also if you are not a professional in this field then you should post at www.diychatroom.com a lot of professionals including myself post there and will be more than happy to give you advice.


----------



## Focker (May 16, 2012)

I went with the new Ultra 395...My son and I did "His" first job yesterday and it was fantastic! The HO couldn't stop talking about how great the sprayer worked & how awesome the house looked.



Workaholic said:


> Also if you are not a professional in this field then you should...


I almost did but thought since we were in the start up phase of a Father Son biz I'd play here.

We'll go...Thanks for the assistance in the sprayer decision making. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 17, 2012)

new is new. never been used. ive thought the same thing time to time. buy this one new for $500.00 or buy a $1000.00 for $600.00. have to go with new. figue if i really needed the $1000.00 new than i could justify buying it new.


----------

